# Grandriver 10/28



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Beautiful evening on the GrandRiver trolled the mouth for about two hours. We where able to get one in the boat. Orange and Gold Cleo.


----------



## jeffreff (Mar 9, 2011)

SKRAMER said:


> Beautiful evening on the GrandRiver trolled the mouth for about two hours. We where able to get one in the boat. Orange and Gold Cleo.


how muddy was the river? how muddy the mouth? thx


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That is a really nice fish!


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

We only trolled the mouth of the river. Never went up the river. I can't say that I thought the water was muddy.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Now that's nice. What was the length and weight?


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

cast-off said:


> Now that's nice. What was the length and weight?


26" Weight was 7.6lbs


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

getting some beneficial rainfall now...


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## kingbaiter13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone hear if Harpersfield has any fish there yet?


----------



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

SKRAMER said:


> Beautiful evening on the GrandRiver trolled the mouth for about two hours. We where able to get one in the boat. Orange and Gold Cleo.


What size cleo do you typically use?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

2/5 oz


----------

